# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Առաջին համբույր

## netspider

Առաջին համբյուր    :Love:  .... 
հիշում եք առաջին համբյուրը ՞.....

----------


## Arisol

Հա~, խնդալու բան էր   :LOL:  :
Լիքը օդ ու ատամներ, առաջին տպավորությունս առաջին համբյուրի ժամանակ դա էր   :LOL:  :

----------

Ապե Ջան (18.07.2010)

----------


## Kita

չհիշեցի... :Sad:   էտ իմ զզվելի բնավորության պատճառով է... երևի սովորական եմ վերաբերվել ու չեմ հիշել... :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ո՜նց չեմ հիշում  :LOL:  էն ժամանակ 20 տարեկան էի  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Հիշում եմ... Դա անմոռանալի է...

----------


## PoeT

Երբեք չէի կարող պատկերացնել, որ համբույրը էդքան կայֆա...
Հենց առաջինը չեմ հիշում, բայց առաջինները հիշում եմ լօօլ

----------


## Malu

Հիշում եմ 17 տարեկան էի, իսկ նա.....նա հիմա արդեն վաղուց հուշ: Անսպասելի էր առաջին համբույրը և իմ ցանկությանը դեմ  :Smile:   բայց ոչ մի տպավորիչ բան չկար այդ համբույրի մեջ, և ոչ մի հաճելի հիշողություն, իսկ այ հետո՜ :Love:

----------


## aniko

առաջինը? ահա հիշում եմ, համբուրվել եմ որ իմանամ թե դա ինչ է, որ հետո կարողանամ բացատրել ինքս ինձ ու ..., հաճելի չեր :Sad:  , չեմ սիրում թաց համբույրներ
բայց այ հետո, տարիներ անց, երբ ցանոթացա "նրա" հետ, հասկացա համբույրի ամբողջ իմաստը ու  :Love:   հիմա շա~~տ եմ սիրում

----------


## Cleopatra

Պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ դեռ համբուրված չկամ , ոչ ոք դեռ արժանի չի!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ֆելո

> Պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ դեռ համբուրված չկամ , ոչ ոք դեռ արժանի չի!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ես էլ... գուցե փորցենք միասի՞ն :Blush:   :LOL:

----------


## Արսեն

Առաջին համբույրը չեմ էլ հիշում երբ էր, երևի հիշելու բան էլ չէր... :Think:  
Բայց վերջինը  :Yahoo:   :Nyam:  .... անմոռաց...... իմ համար…

----------


## electrical_storm

> , ոչ ոք դեռ արժանի չի!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


էս բառերը կարծես մարտահրավեր են... բաաայց...ընկերուհուս եմ սիրում...

Իսկ ես...չեմ հիշում երբ և ում հետ եմ առաջին անգամ համբուրվել... իսկ իսկականից/սիրելով,սիրած աղջկա 2006-ի աշնանը...

----------


## Vahe

Ճիշտն ասած առաջին համբուրյս սիրելով չի եղել, այսինքն ում որ համբուրել եմ ես իրան չեմ սիրել, ուղղակի էդ պահին պրինցիպի հարց էր, ու երեւի հենց այդ պատճառով որ զգացմունքներ չկային էդքան չի տպավորվել իմ մեջ: Իսկ իսկականից հենց սիրելով համբուրված չկամ)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր էր…  :Think:  Շատերի առաջին համբույրն առանց սիրելու է եղել: Ինչու՞ է այդպես  :Think:

----------


## Cleopatra

> Հետաքրքիր էր…  Շատերի առաջին համբույրն առանց սիրելու է եղել: Ինչու՞ է այդպես


Դրա համար Բյուր ջան պետքա 10000000000000000 անգամ չափես, նոր մեկ անգամ կտրես , համաձայն չե՞ս  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հմմ:  Երևի շատ ձանձրալի է եղել:


Մո, ի՜նչ ձանձրալի մանկապատանեկություն  ես ունեցել:  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Հմմ:  Երևի շատ ձանձրալի է եղել: :/


Պարզապես ես իրա ճաշակով չէի:

----------


## Reh32

Շաատ հետտաքրքիր  թեմայա :Smile: 
Այսօր  երբ  Քեռուս տղաների (մեծը  6, փոքրը 5 տարեկան)  հետ  ֆիլմ  էինք  նայում, հեռուստացույցով  հերթական  անգամ  համբուրվողներին  տեսնելիս  սկսեցին  ծիծաղել,  ես էլ փորձեցի  բացատրել,  որ  դա  բնական  երևույթ  է  ու  պետք  չէ  դրա  վրա  ծիծաղել. Նրանց  ինձ    բազմաթիվ  հարցեր սկսեցին  տալ, որոնց  մի  կերպ  փորձում  էի  պատասխանել. օրինակ՝ ինչու  են  համբուրվում  աղջիկները  իրար  հետ.  կամ  դու  քո  սիրած  աղջկան  համբուրում  ես. Ու  երբ  պատասխանեցի  որ  իհարկե  սիրածս  աղջկան  պետք  է  համբուրեմ, փոքրը  սպառնաց  որ  կասի  մայրիկիս. :LOL: 
Դե  ինչ  վերաբերում  է առաջին  համբույրին,  ապա  համբուրվել  եմ  14   տարեկանում. Եղբորս  հետ  գնացել  էինք   հանքավան՝  ճամբար  ու  ես  հերթական  անգամ  սիրահարվել  էի  հարևան  ջոկատից  մի  աղջկա.շաաատ  լավն  էր. երկուսս  էլ  համբուրվել  չգիտեինք. Բայց  հետո  վարպետացանք  աստիճանաբար. :Smile: 
Ինչ  կաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաայֆ  էր :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (17.01.2010), Ձայնալար (21.01.2010)

----------


## Սարգսյան

Առաջին համբույրը իմ մոտ ասոցացվում ա ալկոհոլի ու մթության հետ, ցավոք կամ բարեբախտաբար ես ընդհանրապես խմած չէի, վաղուց էր ...  :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հետաքրքիր էր…  Շատերի առաջին համբույրն առանց սիրելու է եղել: Ինչու՞ է այդպես


Իրոք :Think: 
Իմ առաջին համբույրը (չնայած այդ դեպքի համար չեմ էլ ուզում «համբույր» բառն օգտագործել) ինքս ինձ ինչ-որ բան համոզելու փորձ էր, որը, բնականաբար, անհաջողությամբ պսակվեց. մեկ է՝ չկարողացա ինձ համոզել, որ տղաներից չեմ զզվում :Bad: 
 :Secret: Իսկ առաջին իսկական համբույրս, հավանաբար, մոտ ապագայում կլինի,երբ իմ ասպետին բանակից արձակուրդ տան... :Love:

----------

Գանգրահեր (13.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

Լավ նորություն ունեմ ես հլը ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ համբյուրվել:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Լավ նորություն ունեմ ես հլը ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ համբյուրվել:


էդ ու՞մ համար էր էդ լավ նորությունդ՞

----------

Magic-Mushroom (01.11.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Տեսնես՝ բռնի համբույրն էլ է հաշվի մե՞ջ... :Bad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Տեսնես՝ բռնի համբույրն էլ է հաշվի մե՞ջ...


չէ, դա առանց ցանկության է, ցանկությունը միակողմանի է:  :Cool:

----------


## ՆանՍ

Վայ, որ  հիշում  եմ ծիծաղս գալիսա :LOL:  մի շաբաթ աղաչել-պաղատելուց հետո թողեցի. ասեմ, որ  սիրտս էնքան արագ էր բաբախում, մի այլ ձև վախենում էի :Shok:  ու նենց դիք կանգնել էի, ստոլբի նման, ոտքերս ամուր  իրար կպած,ձեռքերս բռունցք  արած, շրթունքներս էլ` ամուր կպած :Blush:  աչքերս` պինդ  կկոցած,  :Smile:  մեկ էլ, որ  համբուրեց,աչքերս բացեցի, հարցրեց`ի՞նչ զգացիր,ես էլ ,ծիծաղելով ասեցի՝ ստտտից բան էր :LOL:  :LOL:  ու սկսեցի մեծ արագությամբ ու մի 10 անգամ սրբել  բերանս :LOL: , բայց դուրս եկել էր,  ուղղակի սիրում էի գժվացնել :Hands Up:

----------

Ariadna (11.10.2010), davidus (11.10.2010), Lord (27.10.2010), tikopx (13.10.2010), Արևածագ (11.10.2010), Հայկօ (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Իսկ ես առաջին անգամ բարձի հետ եմ համբուրվել :Blush:

----------

AniwaR (11.10.2010), Lord (27.10.2010), Progart (09.04.2019), tikopx (13.10.2010), Yellow Raven (16.10.2010), Արամ (10.12.2013), Հայկօ (12.10.2010), Ձայնալար (13.10.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Համբուրվե՞լ :Blush: այո ես էլ առաջին համբույրի տեղը փորձում էի կծել,որ չհամբուրի,բայց...սիրո արտահայտման յուրահատուկ ձև է ,իմ կարծիքով,չեմ հասկանում՝ինչպես կարող ես համբուրել առանց սիրելու:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:39 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:36 ----------

Լսել եմ՝համբուրվելը առողջարար է,հա՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞ :Think:  :Smile:

----------

Lord (27.10.2010), Rhayader (14.10.2010), tikopx (13.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Առաջինը այս տարի, օգոստոսի կեսերին, գիշերը ժամը 2-3ի կողմերը: :Jpit:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (27.10.2010), Ձայնալար (13.10.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Լավ նորություն ունեմ ես հլը ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ համբյուրվել:


պարզա,  որովհետև  համբուրվողը  երբեք  էտ  բառը  նման  սխալով  չէր  գրի

իմ  մոտ...  10-րդ  դասարան  էի,  շատ  հաճելի  էր,  երևի  նրա  համար,  որ  իրա  մոտ  էլ  էր  առաջին  անգամ

----------


## Rhayader

Իսկ ես լավ եմ հիշում իմ առաջին համբույրները: Տասն էլ :Jpit:

----------

davidus (14.10.2010), VisTolog (14.10.2010), Գանգրահեր (14.10.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Իսկ ես լավ եմ հիշում իմ առաջին համբույրները: Տասն էլ


միանգամից  տասը  հոգու  հե՞տ

----------

Գանգրահեր (14.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> միանգամից  տասը  հոգու  հե՞տ


Պարտադիր չի մի քանի մարդու 10 համբույր տալ, ցանկալիա մի մարդուց 10 համբույր ստանալ: :Jpit:

----------

Գանգրահեր (14.10.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Կամ էլ կարելի ա տաս տարբեր մարդկանց ասել՝ «Սա իմ առաջին համբույրն էր» (ցածր ձայնոր ավելացնել վերջում, որ հանկարծ չլսի՝ «քո հետ») :LOL:

----------

Reh32 (26.10.2010), Skeptic (27.10.2010), Yellow Raven (16.10.2010), Գանգրահեր (14.10.2010), Երվանդ (18.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (19.10.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Առաջին անգամ պատահմամբ եմ համբուրվել  :Jpit: : Էդ հլը լավ էր, էդ հեչ. բա որ քիչ էր մնում առաջին անգամ պատահմամբ պապա՜ դառնայի...  :LOL:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (31.10.2010), ministr (17.10.2010), Rhayader (14.10.2010), Skeptic (27.10.2010), Ungrateful (15.10.2010), VisTolog (14.10.2010), Yellow Raven (16.10.2010), Էլիզե (15.10.2010), ՆանՍ (18.10.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Տեսնես՝ բռնի համբույրն էլ է հաշվի մե՞ջ...


Հա էլի: Իմն էլ էր չուզելով: Այ տենց: Առանց հարցնելու բռնեցին ու համբուրեցին... ըըը.... Այսինքն՝ համբուրեց: :Unsure:  Տենց ա էլի: :Black Eye:

----------


## Shah

> Առաջին անգամ պատահմամբ եմ համբուրվել : Էդ հլը լավ էր, էդ հեչ. բա որ քիչ էր մնում առաջին անգամ պատահմամբ պապա՜ դառնայի...


 мать героиня отец героин? հետն էլ մի քանի երեխու՞  :LOL: 
պատահական պապա  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Սլիմ

> իմ  մոտ...  10-րդ  դասարան  էի,  շատ  հաճելի  էր,  երևի  նրա  համար,  որ  իրա  մոտ  էլ  էր  առաջին  անգամ


Բայց առաջին անգամը ընդհակառակը անկապա լինում, հատկապես եթե երկուսի մոտ էլ առաջիննա: Տեսական գիտելիքների առաջին փորձարկումնա :LOL:

----------

Լեո (14.10.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Հա էլի: Իմն էլ էր չուզելով: Այ տենց: Առանց հարցնելու բռնեցին ու համբուրեցին... ըըը.... Այսինքն՝ համբուրեց: Տենց ա էլի:


Ես վրեժխնդիր եղա էդ բռնի համբույրի համար: Չէ', չկարծես թե ամուսնացա համբուրողի հետ: :Jpit:  Օրենքի ցավը տանեմ. էն տարիներին անչափահասներին բռնի համբուրելը քրեական հանցագործություն էր:

----------

Ariadna (17.10.2010), Lord (27.10.2010), Yellow Raven (16.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (15.10.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ես վրեժխնդիր եղա էդ բռնի համբույրի համար: Չէ', չկարծես թե ամուսնացա համբուրողի հետ: Օրենքի ցավը տանեմ. էն տարիներին անչափահասներին բռնի համբուրելը քրեական հանցագործություն էր:


 Դզեեեեեեեեե՜ց:  :Jpit:

----------

Արևածագ (14.10.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Դաժան Արևածագ:

----------

VisTolog (24.10.2010), Արևածագ (14.10.2010), Հայկօ (14.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Համբույի մասին նյութ չ՞կա Wiki - ում, թ՞ե ես չեմ գտնում:  :Think: 
Իհարկե հայերեն:

----------


## BOBO

> Համբույի մասին նյութ չ՞կա Wiki - ում, թ՞ե ես չեմ գտնում: 
> Իհարկե հայերեն:


http://hy.wikipedia.org/wiki/Համբույր  :LOL:

----------

kyahi (17.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> http://hy.wikipedia.org/wiki/Համբույր


Wow. ինչքան էլ շատա, այդքանը դժվար թե հասցնեմ կարդալ:  :LOL:

----------

Գանգրահեր (19.10.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> http://hy.wikipedia.org/wiki/Համբույր


վերջն էր, հատկապես առարկայի հետ համբույրը  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

-Հարգելի Մերի, ես իմ ապրած *31* տարիների ընթացքում երբեք քեզ պես գեղեցկուհու, նրբագույն էակի չեմ հանդիպել: Քո հետ իմ հանդիպումը, ծանոթությունը, հետագա մտերմությունը ամբողջությամբ փոխեցին իմ կյանքը՝ դարձնելով այն միայն քո մասին մտորումների և երազանքների: Ես ապրում եմ քեզնով, դու իմ կյանքն ես, իմ գանձն ես, իմ աստվածուհին: Անգամ մեկ օր քեզ չտեսնելու դեպքում՝ ես կորցնում եմ ապրելու, արարելու, սովորելու, աշխատելու, քնելու ունակությունը: Անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ կլինի հետո, ես իմ աստծուց այլևս ոչինչ չունեմ խնդրելու, որովհետև…որովհետև նա ինձ հնարավորություն է տվել տեսնել, ճանաչել քեզ, մտերմանալ քո հետ, երազել քո մասին և, վերջապես, սիրել քեզ… Այո՜, Մերի, ես քեզ սիրում եմ… ու քանի որ քեզ սիրում եմ անչափ, խնդրում եմ, թույլ տուր առաջին անգամ իմ կյանքում համբուրվել հենց քո՛ հետ, թույլ տուր, որ անարատ շուրթերս հպվեն քո անարատ շուրթերին,- ասաց մեր խմբի Վարդգեսը:

-Իիի՜, էս վրես խառը կանաչի ես ծախը՞մ, արյա՛: Ս... քաշի, տըվա՛ր,-պատասխանեց քնքուշ Մերին:

 :Jpit: )

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.10.2010), Ariadna (18.10.2010), CactuSoul (18.10.2010), Chilly (27.10.2010), impression (18.10.2010), kyahi (18.10.2010), Lord (27.10.2010), matlev (18.10.2010), Meme (24.10.2010), Nare-M (24.10.2010), Reh32 (26.10.2010), Skeptic (27.10.2010), Ungrateful (17.10.2010), V!k (18.10.2010), Yevuk (24.10.2010), Աբելյան (22.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (18.10.2010), Արևածագ (18.10.2010), Գանգրահեր (19.10.2010), Երկնային (22.10.2010), Երվանդ (18.10.2010), Էլիզե (20.08.2011), Ինչուիկ (11.11.2010), Հայկօ (17.10.2010), Հարդ (18.10.2010), Մանուլ (18.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.10.2010), ՆանՍ (18.10.2010), Նարե (19.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.10.2010), Սլիմ (24.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (19.10.2010)

----------


## taqnvac axjik

ես բան չեմ կարող ասել վորովհետև դեռ չեմ համբուրվել :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ես էլ: :Blush:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Նորմալա հարգելիներս, հո ինչոր թեթև պատկերացմամբ չեք խոսելու այդ գեղեցիկ երևությի, զգացմունքի մասին:  :Love:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (31.10.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

Ուֆ... ես էլ չգիտեմ էդ ինչա :LOL:

----------


## Universe

> Առաջին համբույր


Առաջին անգամ 5-6 տարեկանում մանկապարտեզում իմ խմբի Անիի հետ, որին շաաատ էի սիրում: Ես ու ինքը մյուս երեխեքի համեմատ շուտէինք տուն գնում, առանց ընդեղ քնելու: Ու ոնց որ սովորականի պես, էտ օրն էլ ինքը տիկնիկը ձեռքին խաղում էր, ես էլ յանի իրա մարդն էի, տիկնիկն էլ մեր երեխեն: Համբույրին էլ ասում էի" Լուբով ենք անում" : Հիշում եմ էսօրվա պես, ոնցեմ նոր ճաշ կերած Անիին համբուրել էտ օրը :Jpit:  Լաղ մռութներս լպստված էր ճաշախառը :Jpit:   Դրանից հետո սիրածս զբաղմունքը մանկապարտեզում տունտունիկ խաղալն էր: մինչև մի օր էս Անին չգնաց դասատուին ասեծ "Վահագը ուզումա հետս լուբով անի", դասատունել եկավ ջղայնացավ խեղճ  Վահագի վրա:

----------

Kita (31.10.2010), Մանանա (31.10.2010)

----------


## h_jak

> Առաջին անգամ 5-6 տարեկանում մանկապարտեզում իմ խմբի Անիի հետ, որին շաաատ էի սիրում: Ես ու ինքը մյուս երեխեքի համեմատ շուտէինք տուն գնում, առանց ընդեղ քնելու: Ու ոնց որ սովորականի պես, էտ օրն էլ ինքը տիկնիկը ձեռքին խաղում էր, ես էլ յանի իրա մարդն էի, տիկնիկն էլ մեր երեխեն: Համբույրին էլ ասում էի" Լուբով ենք անում" : Հիշում եմ էսօրվա պես, ոնցեմ նոր ճաշ կերած Անիին համբուրել էտ օրը Լաղ մռութներս լպստված էր ճաշախառը  Դրանից հետո սիրածս զբաղմունքը մանկապարտեզում տունտունիկ խաղալն էր: մինչև մի օր էս Անին չգնաց դասատուին ասեծ "Վահագը ուզումա հետս լուբով անի", դասատունել եկավ ջղայնացավ խեղճ  Վահագի վրա:




Դու սաղիս ծալեցիր ու դրիր գրպանտ հա

----------


## Եկվոր

Սիրելիներս, էս ինչ լավ թեմա էր, անասելի հաճույք ստացա, ծերից-ծեր կարդացի, համոզված եմ, շատ-շատերին դուր եկավ, շատերի մոտ լավ հիշողություններ արթնացրեց, իսկ ինձ մոտ… :Sad: 




> Հիշողությանս բան է պատահել…
> Թեկուզ սպանես՝ 
> Չեմ կարող հիշել, 
> Թե վերջին անգամ ինչ էինք անում…
> Աղոտ հիշում եմ…
> Համբուրվում էինք…
> Չէ, դա վաղուց էր…
> ……………………………
> ……………………………
> ...

----------

Ariadna (27.10.2010), Chilly (27.10.2010), davidus (27.10.2010), Kita (31.10.2010), Lianik (27.10.2010), My World My Space (27.10.2010), Tig (27.10.2010), Ungrateful (27.10.2010), Արևածագ (27.10.2010), Գանգրահեր (01.11.2010), ՆանՍ (28.10.2010), Նարե (27.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.10.2010)

----------


## h_jak

> Սիրելիներս, էս ինչ լավ թեմա էր, անասելի հաճույք ստացա, ծերից-ծեր կարդացի, համոզված եմ, շատ-շատերին դուր եկավ, շատերի մոտ լավ հիշողություններ արթնացրեց, իսկ ինձ մոտ…


 Շատ հավնեցա

----------


## Cassiopeia

Խեղճ մոդերատոր  :Sad: 

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման ժամանակավորապես փակվում է, մինչ ակումբի գերագույնը որոշում կայացնի. ինչպե՞ս վարվել:*

----------

Chuk (27.10.2010), Lianik (27.10.2010), Rhayader (27.10.2010), VisTolog (27.10.2010), Գանգրահեր (27.10.2010), Եկվոր (27.10.2010), Հայուհի (27.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (27.10.2010), ՆանՍ (28.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Խեղճ մոդերատոր 
> 
> *Մոդերատորական: Թեման ժամանակավորապես փակվում է, մինչ ակումբի գերագույնը որոշում կայացնի. ինչպե՞ս վարվել:*


*Մոդերատորական. Վերջին գրառումներից 195-ը առանձնացվել են, դրանց հիման վրա «Դեսից-Դենից» բաժնում ստեղծվել է «Առաջին համբույր. հատընտիր» թեման, այս թեման վերաբացվում է:*

----------

Cassiopeia (31.10.2010), Chilly (31.10.2010), Lianik (31.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (31.10.2010), Moonwalker (31.10.2010), Norton (31.10.2010), Գանգրահեր (01.11.2010), Հայկօ (31.10.2010), Հարդ (31.10.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Հրաշք թեմա է,առաջին համբույրը դա այն պահերից է որ միշտ հիշվում է եւ երբ ցուրտ է տաքացնում է մեր հոգին,իմ առաջին համբույրը երբ հիշում եմ միշտ փշաքաղվում եմ ախխ՜ :Love: ,իմ առաջին Ֆրանսիական համբույրը եղել է 14 տարկանում՝աշունը,Բեատրիասան շատ էր սիրում գիշերը անցկացնել իմ հետ :Hands Up: ,նամանավանդ որ ծնողները դեմ չէին,գիշերը քնություներին էինք պատրաստվում եւ երաժշտություն էինք լսում մեր Ամստերդամի տան տանիքում :Love:  պարապելուց հետո որոշեցինք մի քիչ լիցքաթափվել եւ ելակ ուտել,չգիտեմ ինչպես ստացվեց մեկս մյուսի ձեռքից էինք ելակ ուտում,այդ պահին հնչում էր *Hello* երգը,ամենինչ այնպես ստացվեց որ համբույրվենք,նա ասաց կարող ես ելակը ուտել իմ շուրթերից?ես ասացի իհարկե ու կամաց իմ շուրթերը մոտեցրեցի նրա շուրթերին,ելակը կծեցի,սակայն նրա շուրթերը ավելի քաղցր էին,սկզբից համբուրեցի նրա շուրթերը,իսկ հետո,հետո... :Smile: Շատ համեղ համբույր էր,հետո տանգո պարեցինք իրար շոյելով,նա գլուխը դրել էր ուսիս ու մեղմ գրկել ինձ,երբ երաժշտությունը ավարտվեց մենք չդադարեցինք պարել,լավ շատ հեռուն գնացի,միայն ասեմ,որ առավոտը մեկս մյուսից շատ էինք ամանչում,իսկ քնությունը հանձնեցինք գերազանց,ախխ՜ այնքան եմ կարոտել նրան :Cray:

----------

AniwaR (31.10.2010), Cassiopeia (01.11.2010), Kita (31.10.2010), Moonwalker (11.11.2010), murmushka (01.11.2010), paniaG (03.11.2010), Renata (23.10.2011), Tianshi (25.12.2010), VisTolog (31.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (31.10.2010), Արևածագ (11.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (31.10.2010), Գանգրահեր (01.11.2010), Ինչուիկ (11.11.2010), Մանուլ (11.11.2010), ՆանՍ (11.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.10.2010)

----------


## 6-oper

Բա դա մոռանալ կլինի   ենքան էր խառնվել ընկավ ոտքը կոտրեց

----------

Gayl (11.11.2010)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Մի կերպ հիշեցի...շարունակությունը ասելու բան չէր

----------

